# Will you be getting absoluTTe issue 5? Membership expired?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just a little reminder that we have some "members" whose membership has expired - if you signed up a year or more ago for one year of membership, and you've had four issues of absoluTTe, unless you've taken some action, your membeship will have expired.

You can renew by visiting http://shop.ttoc.co.uk/ and renewing on-line. If you have any problems logging into the shop or renewing your membership, please send an e-mail to [email protected].

Don't miss out on the next issue of absoluTTe just because you "forgot" 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

If you are not sure, log into the shop using your email address and click on My Account (top right). In there you will see your membership expiry date. If it's expired you can order a renewal in the shop too 

If you've forgotten your password, click Forgotten Password for the system to send you a new password. AOL users may need to email [email protected] to get a new password sent to them by a human 

Some of you have created multiple accounts (i.e. used different email addresses to place orders), so if you see no expiry date in the My Account area, try logging in with one of your other email addresses 

If you still have problems then email us.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:roll: , used Paypal , easy peasy :roll:


----------

